# Really want revenge.



## Unsure123 (Aug 10, 2012)

So my bf and I had an argument today about his looking at half naked pictures on fb. I told him I didn't like it, and he basically said he not gonna stop just cuz I domt like it. Pisses me off. My feelings matter so little. I want revenge. So I was thinking of posting half naked pictures of myself to these same pages. ( you can do so without saying who you are. ) if he can look. Then I should be able to be looked at. Right? Thoughts please?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

He isn't worth degrading yourself for.

I love the idea but it isn't safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unsure123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just so want to make him feel like I do.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

No. Don't get revenge. Breakup with him and move on. If he doesn't care about your feelings now, he's not going to change. And really, I don't see how posting pictures of yourself hurts anyone but you. It's a foolish idea.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, really, if you post those pictures, it isn't going to change him or bother him long term. If he's not going to honor your feelings, don't dishonor yourself to make a point. Even if you DO get his attention for, say, half a minute, he'll go right back to what he's doing anyway.


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

Unsure123 said:


> So my bf and I had an argument today about his looking at half naked pictures on fb. I told him I didn't like it, and he basically said he not gonna stop just cuz I domt like it. Pisses me off. My feelings matter so little. I want revenge. So I was thinking of posting half naked pictures of myself to these same pages. ( you can do so without saying who you are. ) if he can look. Then I should be able to be looked at. Right? Thoughts please?



Absolutely do not post those kinds of pictures of yourself. If you feel like you should, then you are not in a healthy relationship and need to end it. He's disrespecting you by not listening to your boundaries. This guy is no good for you.

Even if you go through with this behavior and don't show your face, don't think people can't figure out it's you. Once photos are on the internet, they are there forever.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

That makes zero sense.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Hurts yes - but bad idea. Respect yourself above all this rubbish. Take the advice and move on.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

If you don't like what he's doing and he says he's not going to stop, what you need is someone whose actions you're comfortable with -- not revenge.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I once posted naked pictures of my wife to the internet when it first went graphical. They are still around. Never post naked pictures of yourself, especially if you are young. You never know where you may wind up in life and nude photos may come back to haunt you. You will be surprised how easy it is to find the real person behind the avatar. I found people who skipped out on their bonds for a living once. Don't get revenge, just leave him. Don't be one of those women who thinks they can change a man. You can't, so don't waste your life with someone who does things that you do not like.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Unsure123 said:


> So my bf and I had an argument today about his looking at half naked pictures on fb. I told him I didn't like it, and he basically said he not gonna stop just cuz I domt like it. Pisses me off. My feelings matter so little. I want revenge. So I was thinking of posting half naked pictures of myself to these same pages. ( you can do so without saying who you are. ) if he can look. Then I should be able to be looked at. Right? Thoughts please?


Break up with him. Heal from the break up. Eventually, date a real man. 

You're welcome. :grin2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Unsure123 said:


> So my bf and I had an argument today about his looking at half naked pictures on fb. I told him I didn't like it, and he basically said he not gonna stop just cuz I domt like it. Pisses me off. My feelings matter so little. I want revenge. So I was thinking of posting half naked pictures of myself to these same pages. ( you can do so without saying who you are. ) if he can look. Then I should be able to be looked at. Right? Thoughts please?


Half naked pictures?

So not naked pictures, then?

Who was half naked in those photographs?


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

A better revenge would be to download some hot guy pics and make them the desktop background on your computer, intro screen on your cellphone, maybe a bookmark a few half-naked firemen pages...

You get the idea.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Two wrongs will never make a right. Never. It will only cost someone his/her dignity. Take the high road...dump him. Block his number. Heal...and have a better life without him. 

When a guy shows you who he really is...believe him the 1st time.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Unsure123 said:


> Just so want to make him feel like I do.


Then look at half naked pictures of men. He's not posting pictures of himself up on the internet.

If he was looking at porn, does that mean you are going to go be a porn star to get back at him?

You seem like a person who has incredibly low self worth.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Ever heard the expression "two wrongs don't make a right?"


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canon in D (Aug 24, 2014)

It makes more sense for you to check out half naked dudes than post half naked pics of yourself. Please do not do something that you will regret.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

No no no!! Honey, once you post something on the net, you can never get it back - it's out there FOREVER.

Do not do this.

Find a man who genuinely loves you, and respects your feelings.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Ever heard the expression "two wrongs don't make a right?"



Sometimes, just sometimes, showing someone what something feels like can wake them up, make them realize the impact of their own actions.

Not always, of course. And as they say, an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind. But sometimes a little taste of what it feels like to be treated poorly can evoke the ability to empathize.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

How would you posting your half naked pictures be revenge? That is like the opposite of revenge.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Revenge is the act of hurting someone. Why would you continue to date someone you want to hurt?

He has said that he won't stop looking. You can live with that, or you can leave and find someone who doesn't behave that way .


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

My father was a man of few words, but they always resonate in my head when faced with decisions like this -
'never sink to their level'.

Short, sweet and salient. 

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Leave him and find a man who doesn't look at porn (good luck with that).


----------

